# Adult Female Cuviers Dwarf Caiman For Sale



## Jordan94 (May 29, 2011)

Posting in here because I can't post in classifieds.

For sale is my adult female Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman; around 10 years old and 4 foot long. Immaculate croc and super healthy. Selling because my reptile collection and focus is growing in another direction.

£600

DWA holders only.

Call or message me for any more info or any questions you have on 07884110806

Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## Jordan94 (May 29, 2011)

IMPORTANT EDIT - After sexing my caiman this weekend, she is in fact a he.


----------

